# Shark Eye Navigation  lights



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?


I need a set installed on my boat before thursday night!  I need em now!



any help?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Custom gheenoe "glassworks" or gheenoe factory has shark eyes in stock in Titusville. If u can drive with your boat there for 2 hours and have them installed.


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

boatersworld has them or try west marine


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Shark Eye Navigation lights*

Boaters World here in Orlando had a couple of pairs. They were $50. I have also seen them on ebay.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

DANG! :-/ west marine doesnt carry them! http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...ryg/10001/-1/10001/236/235/9/man/asc/ALL/grid


thats all I have here in jacksonville! 


ideas? I'd hate to drive donw to Orlando to get some nav lights! :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I think I've seen them at Boaters World in Daytona Beach. Might try giving them a call and see if they have them in stock. Little closer than Orlando. It's in the same complex as Pep Boys on Int. Speedway Blvd.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

LR,
There is a Boaters World at he Regency Mall


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Shark Eye Navigation lights*

LR, Just giving you a chance to check them out before I ship em in the morning.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

@ Regency ???


R U sure? well a great board member is helpin me out and is gonna send me a set tomorrow next day along with a few other "goodies".


gotta represent "Microskiff.com" so I got lucky and Tom-in-ORL is gonna run down the street from him and get the nav lights for me and I asked for a specific sticker and he just happened to have one!

if I am on the north side of town tomorrow I will swing by there cause I need to pick up a top spot map of charlotte harbor!



thanks for all the replies!


L.R.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

look great Tom!

I have a few extra nuts and bolts from my build so no wories there!   ;D





I am wrapping an offshore rod for my buddy and watching the endless summer II  
























































L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Shark Eye Navigation lights*

If you want to check you local store in the morning go for it. Just call me before lunch. I can always return them to the store.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Tom, we wont be on that side of town today~


send what ya got!






L.R.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks TOM.

I owe you allot(no really ALLOT)


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Shark Eye Navigation lights*



> Thanks TOM.
> 
> I owe you allot(no really ALLOT)


Yeah, you owe me a flatback canoe and kayak paddles! I just registered for the Jacksonville Kayak Tournament so you need to return my stuff. lol. 

LR, I am sending you a PM with the tracking number if a few minutes


----------



## Capt._Ken_Owens (Jan 31, 2007)

For future reference try Quality marine surplus in Homosassa, or Surplus Unlimited in Daytona. Lots of good shopping and decent prices.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

homosassa is 3+ hrs away and Daytona is 1.5 :-[


thanks though!






L.R.


----------

